

Special Promotion for Developers: Intel Xeon Phi Coprocessor 31S1P - stefantalpalaru
https://software.intel.com/en-us/articles/special-promotion-intel-xeon-phi-coprocessor-31s1p

======
stefantalpalaru
I found out about it from
[http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTgzNjY](http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTgzNjY)

